
Progressive Web Applications - jakubgarfield
https://chodounsky.net/2016/12/23/progressive-web-applications/
======
mark_l_watson
Safari is widely used and the unavailability of service workers to help adapt
to not having a network connection sounded like a deal breaker. However, using
portable browser storage APIs and JavaScript should be enough to write
progressive apps that would also work on Safari, right?

~~~
youngtaff
As Service Worker is a progressive enhancement we can still use it even though
Safari doesn't support it yet.

Safari still supports AppCache which SW is designed to replace (AppCache has
some unfixable problems) so although it doesn't have the richness of SW it
still has some declarative offline support

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks for that. I have had building a trial progressive web app on my "I want
to do list" for a while, so I am going to go for it.

------
sintaxi
FWIW Cordova/PhoneGap was certainly not intended to be anything more than
temporary work around until the web caught up.

